# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  A Protective Face Shield

## sanyoc5

Hi there !
Since I made the supports for my screen, it has been a long time since I  have done 3D printing which does not concern an improvement of the  LEGENDARY Alfawise U20.  I decided to print a face protection visor. It is indeed important to  protect your eyes. So I printed a model that is derived from another and  has been reduced compared to the original version. 
You will have a visor: 
- flexible enough to adapt to your body type 
- strong enough to support the transparent PVC sheet. 
- Less material than the original version:       
   - you will save in PLA,        
   -  faster version to produce !        
   - lighter therefore more comfortable!

As usual, the STL file is available in video's description !
https://youtu.be/H6yZDbIaSt4

----------

